# Goofy Appy goes nuts



## ctec377 (Feb 14, 2008)

My goofy horse... he was beside himself that my husband's mare was out of the pasture this morning and he was not. 

It's not that he is extremely bonded to the mare, he's just worried that she's eating prime grass and he is not. So, he throws a fit - kicking, bucking, screaming, rushing the fence, etc. He's not dangerous - I'm in the pasture with my camera to take pics and I'm perfectly safe. 





































Then he looks at me and tries another tactic:









He will bow for grain or snacks... maybe it will work to get out of the pasture?


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Lovely shots and I adore his expressions! 
May I use some of these shots as references for sculpture?


----------



## ctec377 (Feb 14, 2008)

Thank you! and please feel free to use the pictures.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I want your horse! I. Want. Your . Horse.

there's no other words for it.

his confromation is practically perfect, and if he's that limber, then he's a heck of a horse.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

love, love, love! He's so handsome.


----------



## ctec377 (Feb 14, 2008)

tinyliny... You live in Washington it looks like - I grew up in Yelm (down by Olympia). 

I want Washington!!! would love to come home, but work is here.


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

what a goofball!!! lol. love it


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

God's Country!

you can see by my sig image that I'm partial to Appys. that's "Mac", and appy I leased who looked something like your horse, but not as pretty. he was very sturdily built, but a bit of a jughead, and a longer back. still, he was a good horse. he is living happil with his owner, in the mountains!


----------



## ctec377 (Feb 14, 2008)

OMGosh, he looks a lot like Cooper. Cooper is funny though, this year with his spring shedding he's much darker than last year with a lot more different colors.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

He can come graze over in my pasture!!!!!!! ;-) I'm sure one more wouldn't be noticed!!!

Seriously though gorgeous horse!!!!


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL HORSE!! My gosh, I am drooling over him!


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

LOVE him and those pics are priceless!


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Gorgeous horse,and your pictures are top quality! !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cindyg (Jan 12, 2009)

These are great pictures! Did you take them yourself?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

That looks like a happy Appy:lol:!


----------



## Chance365 (Apr 11, 2015)

Great photos!


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

very nice My guy tries that some time but It is to much work for him


----------



## PerchedOnMyFriesian (Mar 1, 2015)

Great pics!! He's beautiful!!


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

You should enter one of those in horse of the month. I especially love the bowing one. Appys are well worth their quirks...even if my instructor would argue.


----------

